# Destin Lat/Long GPS File



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the EasyGPS file for reefs out of Destin. Most are publicly listed from Okaloosa county website as well as some live bottom I've either found or were given access to over the years. Doubt any of these spots are secret.

If nothing else it will keep folks from handjamming for hours. There are probably close to 100 concrete pyramids coordinates on the county website and each coord has two pyramids each, they were dropped in pairs. EasyGPS isn't fancy software but it works to keep a backup file just in case your GPS craps out. I tried to upload the .gpx file to this site but it won't take that type of file. 

MODERATORS: If there is a moderator who can upload a .gpx file to the forum I will email it to you so you can can post it to the site. 

KAYAK FORUM MEMBERS: Until it can be uploaded to the forum just pm me your email address and I'll send it to you. You will have to install EasyGPS on your computer(Google EasyGPS, it's free) and then have a way to transfer the file to your GPS(USB/serial/etc). *I believe the EasyGPS software only works with GARMIN, Magellan and Lowrance.*


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

This site will convert .gpx to any format you need.

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link PCFisher. I will try it out after work. I'm wondering if the .gpx file will still be useable to upload to a GPS after converting or if it just converts it to a viewable picture.

I'm at work now but this afternoon I'll be emailing the .gpx file to those who've PM'd me. 

More folks with more numbers means there is less chance we're fishing on top of each other.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

charliel2 said:


> I have the EasyGPS file for reefs out of Destin. Most are publicly listed from Okaloosa county website as well as some live bottom I've either found or were given access to over the years. Doubt any of these spots are secret.
> 
> If nothing else it will keep folks from handjamming for hours. There are probably close to 100 concrete pyramids coordinates on the county website and each coord has two pyramids each, they were dropped in pairs. EasyGPS isn't fancy software but it works to keep a backup file just in case your GPS craps out. I tried to upload the .gpx file to this site but it won't take that type of file.
> 
> ...


Rename the .gpx file, just add .doc to the end of it, that will allow you to upload and then anybody who downloads it just needs to remove .doc and it will be in the .gpx file format.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try this afternoon.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright, I am computer illiterate. Someone please explain how to change the file from .gpx to .doc and back.

File has been sent to those who PM'd me. Please let me know if it works on your GPS. 

The free version of EasyGPS doesn't have a cool map but you can open the file in Google Earth to give you a good idea of where to park for easiest access to the reefs. For instance, you should fins the Sandflea complex 1 to 2 miles off Henderson Beach State Park. The Urchin/Fish Haven11/Fish Haven12 are a bit further.

Please excuse my naming convention but it was alot of typing on a handheld GPS some years ago. I think you can all figure it out though. Example: Sandfle01 is spelled out. All of the rest of the Sandflea pyramids are just named SF02, SF03, SF04, SF05, etc. FishHaven11 is named H11 01, H11 02, H11 03, etc.

Thx,
CL


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I would assume you would just save as and delete .gpx and add .doc. I'm also fairly illiterate...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I downloaded it but couldnt open it with google earth. Any tips?


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

On Google Earth go to: "File" then "Open". At the bottom will be a dropdown list. One of the options should be: "Google Earth", "Images", "GPS" and "All Files".

A .gpx file type is listed under the "GPS" option.

Should look like this...the last pic is shows roughly a 2 mile arc from the center of Henderson Beach State Park. LOTS of places to fish.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anybody get it to work?


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I downloaded ezgps and moved the files to it then to my Garmin 
then from my Garmin I transferred them to Map Source program
to view on computer.
There's a ton of spots within 1 mile of the Louise
Thanks Charlie


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

If somebody can send me the file, i'll post it on an FTP site where everybody can download it.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

FishGolfDrink - pm me your email address and I'lls send it out this afternoon if no one gets it to you by then.



BTW - there were 32 reefs put down in 2011 plus a tugboat. And in 2009 the Army Corps put down some chicken coops. Those numbers are on the Okaloosa website but I never entered them into my GPS so they aren't in the file I sent out. The 2011 sites are in 110'+ of water, too far to yak to. I haven't yet tried to see where the coops are...they might be reachable...the website doesn't list depth, just lat/longs for the coops.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks charlie for the numbers got mine loaded on a garmin 78 worked fine.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

https://my.justcloud.com/download/1027655.580609.1338600399.2772.1abeb9


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

FishGolfDrink said:


> https://my.justcloud.com/download/1027655.580609.1338600399.2772.1abeb9


Gotta log in....


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

steve1029 said:


> thanks charlie for the numbers got mine loaded on a garmin 78 worked fine.


Great, glad to know they work!


----------

